# How do I get a Post-Rock/Shoegaze atmospheric guitar tone on POD X3 live???



## MortuusMachina (May 3, 2012)

I'm writing a song for a very special friend of mine who lives over 5000 miles away in Finland.

The style/genre is Post-Rock/Post-Metal/Shoegaze; very different than what I usually play. It's really beautiful and I'm really getting into it.

I'm looking for a very Les Discrets, Alcest, Old Silver Key, Lantlôs, Katatonia, Totalselfhatred-type of guitar tone...
For Rhythm, clean, and the atmospheric tremelo picking sound that that they do.

I'm using a POD X3 Live, so I'd like to everything from the proper amp models, cab models, mics, effects, reverb, EQ; the works...

Also any tips on how to properly play this style of music well would be much appreciated, since I'm new to this style of music 

Examples of what I'm looking for:







 (especially 6:32 to the end of the song)





 (especially 3:02 to the end)


----------



## linqua (May 4, 2012)

ive never used that particular modeler, but this is the main style of music that i play. 

-distortions are much less gainy than metal. use a brit/marshall type model, lots of mids. mids should be the focus of the sound. use enough treble to be cutting but not harsh. this is more or less the type of tone i go for, and i have the tone from percees de lumiere in mind as a reference. i usually use the brit gain and whatever the soldano model is supposed to be on pod farm, if they use the same models, this should give you an idea.

-for cleans, use a fender ish type model, i usually use the 67 jazz i think. for the cleans, its kind of the opposite the distortions, youll be scooping it a bit. that will make it soft and more transparent. use bass till desired fullness is aceived, and treble again until its bright but not harsh, some people describe this as "piano like" reverb is a must. i like to use a little delay as well, and youll also find alot of chorus sounds in this genre too. just experiment. single coils can make amazing cleans. so can p90s. 

play around with simple major and minor chords, its seems like alot of these type of bands are sort of simple in that respect, alot of it seems to be based on major chords.

my top influences are alcest les discrets etc etc. .

katatonia follows the same sort of recipe, but with more gain on the distortions. as is agalloch. 

imo delays are a must, especially if you want to do things like in the beginning of lechappee. a volume pedal might be useful too for swell type things, i dont have one yet myself but thats the next thing im looking to purchase.

you might want to use a TS type pedal for leads to make them smooth. ie: 
this band is like all that tone which i think is a mesa type amp with a boost and delay. another tone my band uses for reference.

just experiment with simpler melodies. things can be complex, but less is more. 

heres a rough demo of a song i wrote with most of the sounds ive mentioned. all done in pod farm:

Untitledsong by linqua on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

have fun man and just play around till you find stuff you like. good to see someone else on here talking about this type of music


----------



## xCaptainx (May 4, 2012)

Delay pedals. Go totally mental with delay pedals before your amp/signal. 

btw Lantlos RULES. Been listening to them a lot lately, and They Will Destroy You.


----------



## MortuusMachina (May 4, 2012)

@ Linqua
Thanks a lot man! That's sort of what I thought, I just needed to eliminate that 15-25% of skepticism. 

L'Échappée is another one of my all-time favourites from Les Discrets

But I have one other thing that I'd like to know; The atmospheric, tremelo-picked, single note riff in Chanson D'automne (the one at 2:59-3:17, since you can hear it most prevalent there) in the background of the clean guitar riff, how do I achieve that sound? As in amp models, reverbs, delays, ect. 
That's going to be a big part in this song that I'm writing.

That song idea you wrote was pretty dope! Just needs bass, and drums and you're set 

I know right? I'm so happy to find that there's other people that like this kind of music. Everyone on this forum seems to be obsessed with Djent...

@ xCaptainx 

Yes! Lantlôs does rule! They're one of my favourites!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (May 4, 2012)

I think the best way to get that awesome trem-pick leads is put a huge reverb on it, like a large hall, or plate with lots of decay, and definitely a nice delay.
for clean ive used the hiwatt model, and ive always loved it, much more smooth tone.
for distortion, you dont want a lot of bite

even though herbst has used a 6505 to record the last lantlos album, its not too grainy or harsh
but in general i'd recommend a marshall, or british model for your distortion


----------



## LMak (May 4, 2012)

I can't believe this thread came up! I was going to ask about tones in this style for my HD500, more specifically like Amia Venera Landscape, but still!

Thank you OP!


----------



## linqua (May 4, 2012)

for that sound, youll want alot of reverb and some delay, and youll want the mix setting to be decently high. the actual guitar is sort of buried in that sound and the reverb is very high in the mix. play around with some different settings. idk if your pod has it, but the reverb model called "Cavernous" is amazing for this. 

heres a clip of me noodling with a big cavernous setting and some chorus and i think there is a tad of the echo platter on there too

Untitled Jam 1 by linqua on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 4, 2012)

Reverb (as much as you can stand, really), delay (small number of echoes with long sustain), some mild chorus/flange/etc.


----------



## broj15 (May 4, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;2994366 said:


> Reverb (as much as you can stand, really), delay (small number of echoes with long sustain), some mild chorus/flange/etc.


 
^^ +1 indeed.


----------



## LudoCluedo (May 5, 2012)

LMak said:


> I can't believe this thread came up! I was going to ask about tones in this style for my HD500, more specifically like Amia Venera Landscape, but still!
> 
> Thank you OP!



Oddly enough I just came online to do the same thing!
Loads of great tips, ty chaps.

My only tip is to use an octo 'verb last in the chain that is pretty low in the mix (5-15%), adds a little top end and sparkle.

Oh, and EQ. Everything sounds better with a well thought out EQ tweak. There's a good EQ guide Here!
It's vetta orientated but there's loads of great info there.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 6, 2012)

for athmosphere and stuff, make a dual tone, and use the same amp model and settings on both. On one, use a wide ping pong delay, and a hall reverb (dark hall maybe?), and blend it in so it makes nice trails, but doesn't cover up the tone.

On the second tone, drench it! use the analog echo with the sweep effect. set the sweep effect on it to it's slowest possible setting, and make it deep enough to really sound... sweepy. turn it up more than 50%, so you're getting more echo than clean, and make sure you have tons of feedback set, so it trails for a good while, with a really lo-fi sound to it. But not too much, so it never stops, or starts getting loud and distorted. You can get too much feedback. Now turn on the Cavernous reverb, and make it kinda long, so it blends the sound nicely, and turn the Mix knob way up, so you're getting tons of reverb. Now you need to adjust the second tone's amp output to balance the two sounds. Start with the second sound all the way down, and while playing, turn it up until you have a huge droning tone that, when played over the song, gives you a giant distant singing sound. MMM!


----------

